

Google Chrome Now Syncs Typed URLs and Browsing Sessions - davej
http://chromestory.com/2011/05/google-chrome-to-sync-typed-urls-and-browsing-sessions-now-in-chromium/

======
davej
I should have pointed out in the title that these features are available in
Chromium and not yet in Google Chrome.

